# Anyone know about these herds...



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have been looking for info. on Son Rise Ranch and Mead Mountain Farm nigerian dwarf herds. I finally got papers on 2 of my does and they're from these herds. Anyone know if they have a website or contact info.? Does anyone have other goats from these herds or know anything about their pedigrees? 

Here are their pedigrees...

Son Rise Ranch...not yet named
S: Little Tots Estate Oreo
D: Little Tots Estate A Lemonni

Mead Mountain Farm Butterscotch
S: Strong Bow Billy the Kid
D: Morning Star COH Orchid


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have heard of little tots before...but dont know anything about them. 
http://littletotsestate.com/

beth


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks...I actually have 6 of his does and 2 of his bucks and just bought the papers off him the other day. I should probably just email and ask about some of the goats on these does papers...but I have been bugging him way to much lately. :greengrin:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

hmm i dont know, you could wait awhile if you feel youre bugging him. wait till show season dies down a little, of course then theres the full swing of breedni season.
beth


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Here is the website for Son Rise Ranch. :greengrin: Hope that helps!!! :hug: 
http://www.sonriseranchgallery.com/


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome! :thumb: Thanks bunches!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Chelsey of Muddy Creek had a SonRise Ranch doe that she just raved about. I think Caprakoza has a SonRise Ranch doe as well. Nice animals that I can see.


----------



## CapraKoza (Apr 7, 2009)

As far as Little Tots Estate- I know Rusty has been outa town on a judging/family retreat. He travels a lot for judging, but is pretty good about catching up on emails.
I have 2 animals from Son Rise Ranch, and i LOVE them both, especially my buck Twilight ( I know, a girly name  !) I have a goat-crush on him, he is such a flashy guy.and He has improved upon every doe I bred him too. He always puts on nice long level rumps, super wide right when they hit the ground and very dairy. Jodi, from Son Rise Ranch is a very honest person. She keeps a small herd, but is extremely particular what she adds to her herd. She is always improving lines, and she has her favorites. She is really into nutrition and has helped me a lot with the local mineral depletions around here. I would not hesitate to buy from her. I know she has a very nice doe for sale out of Brush Creek Smokin Gun. My daughter wants to buy her, but I remind her that we have her sire! :hair:


----------

